# automatic temp controller



## Gwanger (Mar 7, 2018)

I have recently given away my horizontal smoker and purchased a dyna-glo dgss 1382 vcs-d vertical charcoal smoker. I have invested in a charcoal basket and dual minion bars and was wondering if any members have used a Flame Boss auto temp. controller with their charcoal smoker


----------



## Geebs (Mar 9, 2018)

I have an IQ, essentially the same thing but doesn’t have digital controls. I use it on my WSM and it does an ok job, my WSM usually held temps without it but it was given to me as a gift. I wouldn’t spend the money on it given that I don’t be think it does an amazing job. One issue is it causes my charcoal to only burn from the side that it’s blowing on and I have trouble getting it to use all the charcoal in the grate, never had an issue before when I would just adjust the vents.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 9, 2018)

I have just assembled my dyna-glo and it has been too cold to fire it up yet even tho I have two other smokers.Just looking for some input on atc do you mind if I ask a few questions. What type of smoker were you using it on? Were you using the minion method with your briquetes. Just curious b4 I spend the $ because I know with my old horizontal smoker I would have to spend a lot of time tending the fire and was looking for a system to take over so I can go into the garage and tend to making beer.I haven't fired up the dyna-glo yet and I am trying to cover all my bases b4 weather gets nice. Thank you for your response


----------



## Geebs (Mar 10, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> I have just assembled my dyna-glo and it has been too cold to fire it up yet even tho I have two other smokers.Just looking for some input on atc do you mind if I ask a few questions. What type of smoker were you using it on? Were you using the minion method with your briquetes. Just curious b4 I spend the $ because I know with my old horizontal smoker I would have to spend a lot of time tending the fire and was looking for a system to take over so I can go into the garage and tend to making beer.I haven't fired up the dyna-glo yet and I am trying to cover all my bases b4 weather gets nice. Thank you for your response



I was using the minion method on my Weber Smokey Mountain, honestly with the WSM before I had the atc I barely had to tend to it, maybe had to adjust the vents every now and then. The IQ instructions told me to leave app bottom vents closed and this seemed to be where the issue started as it was only fueling the fire and catching those briquettes from the side it was blowing on. I would honestly try your smoker out first to see if it’s something worth spending the money on, for me the WSM already does a good enough job and if it wasn’t a gift I wouldn’t use it.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 10, 2018)

Geebs said:


> I was using the minion method on my Weber Smokey Mountain, honestly with the WSM before I had the atc I barely had to tend to it, maybe had to adjust the vents every now and then. The IQ instructions told me to leave app bottom vents closed and this seemed to be where the issue started as it was only fueling the fire and catching those briquettes from the side it was blowing on. I would honestly try your smoker out first to see if it’s something worth spending the money on, for me the WSM already does a good enough job and if it wasn’t a gift I wouldn’t use it.


Geebs sorry to hear of your negative experience with your atc controller.As for me I will try new smoker with charcoal basket and minion bars and If that doesn't work then I will look into the atc, That is why I was looking for some feedback from the experts on this forum but it seems they like to tend to their fires. thank you for your response you are the only reply so far ,thanks


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 10, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Geebs sorry to hear of your negative experience with your atc controller.As for me I will try new smoker with charcoal basket and minion bars and If that doesn't work then I will look into the atc, That is why I was looking for some feedback from the experts on this forum but it seems they like to tend to their fires. thank you for your response you are the only reply so far ,thanks


Geebs, I was thinking I would hate to leave you with negative results from your atc.I havent seen you atc so I have to ask some questions, does the fan for the atc go in one of the vent holes and all others are taped shut, If you have done that then I would try opening the other vents on btm and top let temps rise to within 10 deg. of desired temp. and start fan and see if it will take over from there. Trying to help


----------



## Geebs (Mar 10, 2018)

After some toying with it I finally did open the bottom vents about a 1/4, this did allow the fire in the minion method to do a better job but for some reason it still doesn’t burn all the briquettes. The instructions on mine said leave all bottom vents closed. Not sure if my briquette issue is just me or common with this atc. My dad uses the same one on his green egg and has had no issues.


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 10, 2018)

If something were to happen to my FB I would order another immediately. I've used it on a uds and an Akorn and even an Akorn Jr.   Flame Boss was great helping with a small issue in the beginning.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 10, 2018)

damascusmaker said:


> If something were to happen to my FB I would order another immediately. I've used it on a uds and an Akorn and even an Akorn Jr.   Flame Boss was great helping with a small issue in the beginning.


Damascusmaker, I am Gwanger I am a new member, tho I have been smoking meat and fish and birds for quite a few yrs. I have been looking for some feedback on the flame boss and have had no responses. I am very interested in the flame boss 300.Can you tell me of any positives or negatives, how well does it control your temps, which unit are you using.I had horizontal smoker for about ten yrs. It finally expired and recently purchased a new charcoal smoker so I am looking to make some changes like not having to tend my fire constantly and recently I became interested in flame boss 300. any info you can give me would be appreciated. It would help me decide whether to spend the $ Thank you. are you a rifle maker.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 10, 2018)

Geebs said:


> After some toying with it I finally did open the bottom vents about a 1/4, this did allow the fire in the minion method to do a better job but for some reason it still doesn’t burn all the briquettes. The instructions on mine said leave all bottom vents closed. Not sure if my briquette issue is just me or common with this atc. My dad uses the same one on his green egg and has had no issues.


I don't want to sound like a smart ass but I would see If Dad is doing something  different or maybe there is an issue with QC on your unit.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2018)

Have you looked at the BBQ Guru DigiQ Dx2. I have had one for several years on my WSM & it works flawlessly.
Never even had a probe wire fail.
Al


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Have you looked at the BBQ Guru DigiQ Dx2. I have had one for several years on my WSM & it works flawlessly.
> Never even had a probe wire fail.
> Al


Al, thanks for input on the  Digi Q, since I don't have an atc unit I am intrigued by how they work and yet I have read little on this forum about members using them. It is a great concept if not just to give you some free time not having to Babysit your bbq fire. by reading some of your prior posts I have gotten the impression that you use it on a  horizontal stick burner I was wondering if you had to get the bigger fan for your horizontal in order to better control temps in your grill? Thanks for any info.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Al, thanks for input on the  Digi Q, since I don't have an atc unit I am intrigued by how they work and yet I have read little on this forum about members using them. It is a great concept if not just to give you some free time not having to Babysit your bbq fire. by reading some of your prior posts I have gotten the impression that you use it on a  horizontal stick burner I was wondering if you had to get the bigger fan for your horizontal in order to better control temps in your grill? Thanks for any info.



Yes you are right I did buy a bigger fan for the offset, but found that I could control the temps better than the Guru. The problem is that when the Guru over shoots the temp it shuts off the air flow, which starts to give you white smoke.
Since the WSM is mainly using charcoal with some wood chunks, it's not a problem. So if your burning just wood I would forget the temp controller, cause you have to be there to feed the beast every 45 minutes to an hour anyway. My Lang likes to run around 270-280. So that's where I let it run, I just add a split every once in a while & the temp just stays there.
Al


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 11, 2018)

After re-reading your post,I see that you use your Digi Q on a WSM, so no need for the bigger fan.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes you are right I did buy a bigger fan for the offset, but found that I could control the temps better than the Guru. The problem is that when the Guru over shoots the temp it shuts off the air flow, which starts to give you white smoke.
> Since the WSM is mainly using charcoal with some wood chunks, it's not a problem. So if your burning just wood I would forget the temp controller, cause you have to be there to feed the beast every 45 minutes to an hour anyway. My Lang likes to run around 270-280. So that's where I let it run, I just add a split every once in a while & the temp just stays there.
> Al


Thanks for the info Al,If you run the smoker 10 deg. below target temp on the WSM and start fan does the Guru still overshoot target temps?


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 11, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Thanks for the info Al,If you run the smoker 10 deg. below target temp on the WSM and start fan does the Guru still overshoot target temps?


Al, I have been looking at the Flame Boss bc the fan doesn't run constantly and the fan is run by an algorythym whatever that is but the fan is not constantly on and controlled by the unit,but my concern is that it is only a 6.5 cfm fan


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 11, 2018)

A typical cook https://myflameboss.com/cooks/156360
A really tight cook https://myflameboss.com/cooks/80213
If you randomly change the ending number of the address above you can see random cooks others have saved.

Too large a fan can cause issues. A kamado needs a tiny fan.

I know they are expensive. Bought mine after a small windfall, it has been worth every penny. As you can see on the graphs I like to do boston butts during sleep time.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 11, 2018)

damascusmaker said:


> A typical cook https://myflameboss.com/cooks/156360
> A really tight cook https://myflameboss.com/cooks/80213
> If you randomly change the ending number of the address above you can see random cooks others have saved.
> 
> ...


Damascus maker, after looking at your two graphs I am really im pressed by the flame boss ability to hold temps. and cooking while you sleep, Im sold


----------



## damascusmaker (Mar 11, 2018)

I don't know much about your smoker. Call FB and talk with them about which fan to use. My interaction with FB was the most positive I've ever had. When the president of the company returns your call you feel like they care.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 11, 2018)

damascusmaker said:


> I don't know much about your smoker. Call FB and talk with them about which fan to use. My interaction with FB was the most positive I've ever had. When the president of the company returns your call you feel like they care.


thanks for reply, I will call flame boss


----------

